# Outlook 2007 Rules and Alerts error



## Savage Belief (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi all,

We are in the process of switching to Outlook 2007 and I am having trouble opening the Rules and Alerts function.

When I try to open Rules and Alerts I get an error box that says - "the messaging interface has returned an unknown error. if the problem persists, restart outlook" I hit OK and the message goes away but I am unable to open this section.

I have tried closing and re-opening Outlook and I get the same error.


----------



## Savage Belief (Feb 4, 2008)

Got it.

I ran "fixmapi.exe" and that took care of the problem.


----------

